# BNSF collision in Texas



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The scene looks like a collision I had on my old layout when
I accidently ran a fast freight into a siding already occupied
with a freight train. I did not have the smoke and fire. They
say no injuries reported. I find that hard to believe, unless
they all jumped.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/te...o-word-on-injuries/ar-AAhJaBR?ocid=spartandhp


They updated the story since the original.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I found this from _Firehouse.com._

http://www.firehouse.com/video/1222...ay&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=CPS160622005


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It looks bad to me. Head-ons are never good. Really stacked the cars up.
That would indicate there was some speed when they hit.
The area has a 70 mph speed limit. RRs are really dragging their feet
with TCS. I guess it costs a lot. But so does a wreck like this.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

There are several videos at this link:

http://www.statter911.com/2016/06/28/fiery-crash-two-trains-near-panhandle-texas/

They must have been rolling pretty fast to stack up that many cars!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

What I didn't like was the newscaster said they couldn't find the other crew members.
One was taken to the hospital.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RonthePirate said:


> What I didn't like was the newscaster said they couldn't find the other crew members.
> One was taken to the hospital.


They say he jumped , the others are in the wreckage.
What do you think the outcome will be for them?

Man how can they screw up in this day and age!?

There is a video of the crash as it was actually happening. It shows the cars rolling into the pile. I can't find it now.

There are a lot of truck trailers on the pile too.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

here it is, ED


http://www.statter911.com/2016/06/28/fiery-crash-two-trains-near-panhandle-texas/

It was in Fire 21's post.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mopac said:


> here it is, ED
> 
> 
> http://www.statter911.com/2016/06/28/fiery-crash-two-trains-near-panhandle-texas/



The YouTube mentality today.

Wife "Are you calling?"
Husband "No,* I am too busy taking the video.*Trust me they know."

I would have been calling 911, right away!
I don't know if I would have run over to try and help until the rescue people showed up.
You never know what is in the cars or trailers that are burning. :smokin:


----------

